# HELP... my hedgie has strange lumps...



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

My baby Pocket... who is just over 2 months has strange lumps on the right side of her face, under her chin, and on her belly. The lump on her face looks a little red. She looks swollen above her eye... and the lumps aren't hard, but theyre definitely apparent. I don't know what it is. She's eating normal and pooping, but I'm really worried. It doesn't seem to cause her pain when I touch them, but I'm really scared. I plan on calling the vet first thing tomorrow, but I need help. I'm a first time hedgie owner and I love my little baby. I want her to be ok. Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

im a first time owner to had mine for like 4 weeks maybe but i no ppl will need/want to see pictures to be able to help you without pictures theres not much they can say


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

does it kinda look like scabs? could be from itching due to mites or something. it happened with my very first hedgie.


----------



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures...

I've never seen her scratch. We just went to the vet less than two weeks ago, just to make sure she was health (she was!) and she didn't have an mites.....The don't look like scabs. just a little red and swollen.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Aww, your poor little baby. I hope the vet has some answers for you, and that it is good news.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm no expert....but I am just wondering. What kind of bedding do you have and have you given her a bath recently? If you have, what kind of soap did you use??


----------



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

I have pine bedding. It's what I've had all along for her... And, I gave her a bath on Saturday (this showed up on Wednesday). I used hyperallergenic tear-free baby shampoo. But, it wasn't her first bath and she's never had anything like this... I just watched her bury herself under her wheel.... there are little things poking out under there. I'm wondering if maybe she's hurting herself??


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I would switch her to fleece or flannel liners. And baby shampoo is not recommended, it's very harsh to their skin. You can use Aveeno unscented body wash. 

How many lumps like that does she have? I don't know what it could be but a staph infection or ingrown quills are the things that come to my mind. Of course, wait for more experienced opinions or see your vet to be sure.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree, take her off the shavings and put her on cloth. Although shavings may not have bothered her in the past, allergies can happen at any time. By chance is this a new bag of shavings?

Are those the only lumps or does she have more? It could be an allergy but could also be an infection. Give her another bath with water only and put her on cloth. If it's an allergy or irritant causing the lumps, there should be improvement within a day. If not, I suggest another vet visit.


----------



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'll switch her right away. We have an appointment for tomorrow morning with her vet. I think she has a cut. Her face looks more swollen today and there is an apparent scab/openish wound above her eye that looks like it has pus..... i took her wheel out of her cage because i noticed her burying herself underneath it . maybe she cut herself doing that? 

She only has those to lumps. And they're not in places where quills grow? Maybe she has an infection. I guess I'll find out tomorrow. What would they do if it's an infection? Will she be ok?

I'm so worried for her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it's an infection they will put her on antibiotic and probably clean out the sores. I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow  I'll be praying for good results and a speedy recovery.


----------



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

Follow-up:

The vet said she thinks its an infection... the only way to tell if it's something more serious is to put her under anesthesia and run tests.... and we don't want to do that! So, she's going on an antibiotic for a week and if she doesn't get better she'll have to go back in. She seems to be less swollen, but her skin is more red now because she's itching like crazy. again, vet thinks thats because of infection. I have to give her the first dose of antibiotic this evening... Any pointers? Its liquid antibiotics and i have a little syringe. I'm supposed to shoot it in her mouth, but i don't see her being very cooperative.


----------



## lovemypocket (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, Thanks for the advice everyone! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I showed how to swaddle a hedgie for syringe feeding so same technique for giving meds.

6th post down http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8494


----------



## Chani (Sep 27, 2011)

I am new with the hedgie life but mine is almost
One year old and he has the same lumps as your.
We have a vet app this afternoon but i was wondering
How your hedgie was doing amd if the medicine help. 
Thanks


----------

